# Personal Promotion



## Holycow (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello,
A few years ago I wrote this handbook on DIY rodent control in the home. No poison or chemicals, they are not needed if you know what the heck you are doing! This is especially nice if you have pets or children.
I have the actual hardcopies somewhere if someone would like to buy one, but hey this is the future- who needs paper and ink? So I have re-released the book in ebook format and placed it on the website below.
This book is for anyone who has a home with rats getting inside. Rats in the attic, no problem, rats in the kitchen, no problem... The solution is a simple method that anyone with common sense and some DIY persistence can follow.
The internet is so full of half baked ideas and frankly, terrible advice on the subject, *you will not find these here*. 
For over a decade my family has solved rodent problems in thousands of homes, now anyone can learn the same method used by the pros. www.gettingridofrats.net 
You can pay with a credit card via paypal right there and the book will automatically be sent to your email.
It's also a darn good deal.
Thanks everybody!


----------

